# Online "Classic" reservations gone



## GTLINZ (Jul 6, 2011)

I was just online and noticed only the "Revolution" reservation system is available. I always used the older system which I think was called "Classic". One thing that immediate jumped out to me is that we no longer have the summary page available for Open Season, which was with the old reservation system. I use open season a lot and there does not appear to be an easy way to see everything available in open season in FL (including affillates, which sometimes showed limited inventory). Does anyone see another way to do this specifically?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought so too the other day, as the box was gone, but in small letters at the bottom I saw the click for the classic system.  Don't know it is still there, but it was a few days ago.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> ...In small letters at the bottom I saw the click for the classic system.  Don't know it is still there, but it was a few days ago.



Its still there, in very small type. I suspect that it is not long for this world.
So pay your respects and send comments to:  input@hgvc.com


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 7, 2011)

*Love the Classic System*

I love the Classic System and I encourage others who do to send comments as suggested above.  Furthermore, when you change reservations you must use the Classic System, therefore, why negotiate two systems when the Classic System gives you all the HGVClub Resort booking capability.


----------



## jestme (Jul 7, 2011)

Like GTLINZ, I also use "Open Season" a lot, and the summary page is invaluable to me. I don't want to have to chase through every location on an ongoing basis to see what might be available there. I have sent them an email as well suggesting that if they are going exclusively the Revolution direction, that the open season summary needs to be added to it. Maybe if they get enough requests, they will consider it.


----------



## Purseval (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## greenwich3 (Jul 7, 2011)

I use an iPad  for most of my computer work.  Because iPads can't use flash player, the revolution system does not work, so I have to use the old system.


----------



## Blues (Jul 7, 2011)

greenwich3 said:


> I use an iPad  for most of my computer work.  Because iPads can't use flash player, the revolution system does not work, so I have to use the old system.



I also encourage you, and everyone else, to send email to make sure they don't remove the classic system.  Revolution is so dang slow, I consider it unusable.  And I agree with a PP, we need the open season list.

I sent email with two points.  Keep Classic, as above.  And please please please remove the *&$%^%$ nag screen that pushes the points protection program.  I must have dismissed this popup at least a dozen times already.  I'm not buying the program, no matter how many times they push it.  Now they're just alienating me about it  

-Bob


----------



## jestme (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is the response I just received from HGVC.
.Thank you for contacting us.  The classic reservation system will most likely remain for the remainder of the year, but it is unclear as to what will happen thereafter.  I will forward your suggestion of keeping (or integrating) the Open Season Summary within the new reservation engine.  Thank you again.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 8, 2011)

*Perhaps I'm missing something...*

Before I write my letter, can someone tell me how to accomplish this task (see below) in the Revolution system. I just don't see how one can quickly determine availability in a high demand area.  

Here's my example.... Say if I decided that I wanted to visit Oahu in Jan or Feb 2012 for at least a seven night stay or longer. I'm willing to take a one or two bedroom. [NOTE: Normally I book at the 9 month mark  but this scenario could happen to me if I need to change my vacation plans  ].

My 1st booking preference would be to stay in the Lagoon and Kalia towers under the cheaper point structure. If I have a weak moment, I may consider staying at the Grand Waikikian (which is under in the high point structure) in the standard one bedroom  

My 2nd booking preference (if I can't book my 1st preference by sometime in Sept) would be to split my stay between Oahu & the Big Island with a minimum of 3 nights on Oahu and 3 nights on the Big Island.  

In the Classic System, all I have to do, is to select "Honolulu, Hawaii" as my Destination and Jan 15, 2012 as my check-in date (leaving the number of nights to the default value of 3). In one click, I can see all of Oahu availability from Jan 1 thru Jan 29 in all unit sizes on one page. I simply need to scroll down to see availability at each of the three towers. It allows me to see how many consecutive nights are available in each unit size in each tower. I can change the month at the top of the page from Jan to Feb and now see Feb 1 to Feb 29. This makes it easy for me to determine which dates are best to travel based on airfare. I can pull up flight information in another window and search for the best fare based on HGVC availability. I can repeat the same actions for the Big Island to quickly determine availability. 

The Classic system makes it easy for me to quickly search on a regular basis to see if availability has changed in Oahu or the Big Island. Using the Classic System, it only takes me 2 to 3 minutes to logon and view the full month for avaliability to see if anything changed.

I haven't detemined how I can quickly see the entire month's availability in the Revolution system.  Since, it's Oahu, I would need to constantly check to see if availabiity changed.  

Perhaps someone has figured out how to use the Revolution system to  quickly determine availability across several weeks   If so, please share. 

Thanks,

Phyllis


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 8, 2011)

Initially, I prefered the Classic system to Revolution. But, knowing that Classic would likely dissapear eventually, I started using Revolution to see if I could get use to it. Now, I much prefer Revolution and don't care if Classic stays or if it goes. Sometimes it's what you're use to and, unfortunately, change is always going to happen. Sometimes it happens simply because the old program can no longer be supported with the newer technology.


----------



## Purseval (Jul 8, 2011)

I like using them both because they seem to "see" open reservations differently.  For instance, last year I found reservations available at the Parc Soleil while the classic system showed it as full.  This year I booked the Flamingo through the classic system while Revolution showed no availability.


----------



## Remy (Jul 8, 2011)

There is no Revolution for reservation changes either, it uses the Classic system. Removing Classic would mean finding a new path for reservation changes, and ticking off iPad users like me.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jul 11, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> Its still there, in very small type. I suspect that it is not long for this world.
> So pay your respects and send comments to:  input@hgvc.com



Respects/comments provided. I wonder if they even care... but I asked nicely


----------



## night0wl (Jul 12, 2011)

Does Revolution show open season availability at affiliates yet?  IF not, HGVC is making a big mistake shutting down Classic.  The open season summary chart is the only reason I even use any of the online systems anyway.


----------



## GregT (Jul 12, 2011)

alwysonvac said:


> Perhaps someone has figured out how to use the Revolution system to  quickly determine availability across several weeks   If so, please share.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Phyllis



Phyllis,

I'm not sure if this is responsive, but what I do (and I've only used Revolution, so I may be missing how much easier it is with Classic!) is, after picking my location (mostly Big Island or Oahu), I'll go up to the "date slide", the little thing that moves left and right, and I'll click on the right arrow with the mouse.

I'll then hold down the arrow keys on my keyboard and it manually advances it, showing me that days availability.   By holding down the arrow key, I can advance from today through March 2012 in about 15 seconds.

I'll watch the "N/A"'s because they change when a unit is available.  If I see something I'm curious about, I'll change the time frame from 3 days to 4/5/6/7 to see how long the block is available for.

I don't know the Classic method, so I may be accepting a bastardized version of the review, but I kind of like it.   

I'm sorry for those Classic enthusiasts.......because it does sound like they're not going to continue to support both systems.   

Best,

Greg


----------



## night0wl (Jul 25, 2011)

Is anyone able to see open season availability on Classic right now?  seems offline, I get a "Page Not Found" error. 

I think HGVC mucked with things this weekend...never a good thing


----------



## Purseval (Jul 25, 2011)

I also got the *Page Not Found* error


----------



## jestme (Jul 25, 2011)

Maybe it's their way of eliminating one of the reasons for using Classic. Instead of adding the page to the new system, they took it away from the old one. I doubt it though. Some IT guy is probably trying to figure out how to get the page back into production and needs approval from his manager, his bosses' managers, and the CIO to get it done during the day.


----------



## Blues (Jul 25, 2011)

Aaaaand, it's back.

Got the "Page Not Found" earlier, but Open Season is back on Classic.  Probably a hiccup.  I hope.


----------



## ccwu (Jul 25, 2011)

I just did. I could no longer make reservation with my iPad or iPhone. The new revolution needs Adobe Flash player. Apple does not allow iPad or iPhone to download adobe.


----------

